# C++: Is there a superscript operator?



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello everyone.

I am just curious as to whether or not there is some kind of superscript operator in C++. I am sure that there is one, but I am not sure what it is or how to use it.

Here is an example of what I am trying to do:

cout << base << "^" << exponent << " = ";

This will return "base^exponent = ".

How could I display it as "base(superscripted exponent)?

Thanks for all of the help and advice provided.

Also, what would be some good Web sites/books that I could look at to delve into C++? The class I am taking isn't going at as fast a pace as I wish it would...because all of the things I am learning now seem quite simple...so I want to tutor myself.

Thanks again.


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

For anyone who viewed this topic, thanks for taking the time to read it. I found out the answer to my question: the output in the type of program I am creating cannot be formatted, so there is no way to do what I was wanting to do, but at least the project is working perfectly.

Take care.


----------

